# Bianchi Pista weight



## poorasdirt (Apr 3, 2009)

How much does the stock Pista weigh? What about just the frame?

I have nicer and lighter wheelsets, cranks, and forks laying around and have been thinking about this bike....


----------



## poorasdirt (Apr 3, 2009)

Seeing how weeks went by and not a soul has commented  i decided to buy the Bianchi Pista and test it myself. Didn;t weigh it but it feels around 20-21 pounds stock. I love the bike, my first FG. not used to descents....so I tap the front brake frequently. Anyway great ride, smooth, fairly lightweight, beautiful!


----------

